#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Design Issues in E-R database of database management system free pdf notes

## amitsharma957

*1.Use of Entity Sets versus Attributes :-* The  entity set employee with attributes employee-name and telephone-number.  It can easily be argued that a telephone is an entity in its own right  with attributes telephone-number and location (the office where the  telephone is located).  	Redefine the _employee_ entity set as:  	 The employee entity set with attribute employee-name  	 The telephone entity set with attributes telephone-number and location  	 The relationship set emp-telephone, which denotes the association between employees and the telephones that they have





  Similar Threads: Presentation On Relational Database Management System, Database Design & GIS Database Keys in database management system free pdf notes Database design and ER Diagrams of database management system free pdf Role of the Database Administrator in database management system free download pdf Database Systems versus File Systems in Database management system free notes

----------

